# Riding Lessons



## Minime (Jan 11, 2012)

1) How old we're you when you first started? 14
2) How long have you been riding? Stopped after 5 yrs of lessons and have started back in September
3) How long before your first show? 1 year of riding once a week 
4) How long before you start leasing/owning? Bought my first horse in sep when I started back but it was best thing I ever did


----------



## BrinkofSunshine (Jan 15, 2012)

1) How old were you when you started? 7.. but I stopped when I was 10. Started again when I was 21  
2) How long have you been riding? Since I started again- about a month! 
3) How long before your first show? I never entered into a show, but I think I was able to probably a year after I first began. 
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I've never owned or leased


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

1)Always rode, sister & brother are much older & had horses so I was on a horse from my earliest memories.
2)Actually riding by myself - 45 yrs.
3)I was 14 yrs old
4)My very own horse (not shared with siblings), I was 8 yrs old.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? 7
2) How long have you been riding? 11 years
3) How long before your first show? Haven't been yet but hopefully I will soon. I only rode for fun until recently. Still for fun but I actually ride a discipline now. 
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? Leased after riding for 6 years, then owned 4 years after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

1) How old were you when you started? - 50

2) How long have you been riding? - 4+ years

3) How long before your first show? - Probably forever

4) How long before you started leasing/owning? - 0. My wife bought a couple of horses without telling me...


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started?

--> never recieved any formal "lessons" but I have always been a horse junky so ever since I could just about walk I ate everything up horse. I have had the pleasure of getting to work under some amazing trainers that I would like to say have taught me a thing or to, I have also learned about 90% of what I know from just watching other horse people and reading up on just about everything horse. There is still alot I have to learn and alot of things I have yet to experience myself, but everyday is a new day and a new opportunity to learn something new 

2) How long have you been riding?
--> first ride was probably when I was about 5 yrs old, but I have been riding in my dreams since about birth 

3) How long before your first show?
--> I went to my first ever show back in about 2003, I was 12 turning 13 that year.

4) How long before you started leasing/owning?
--> I did not get my first horse until age 18 and he was a DREAM COME TRUE.
Toot N Toteum will run in my heart forever 
Of course I claimed a lot of horses before then, always had a regular I was riding/showing, working at a barn for years helped round me into the rider I am today. I am so thankful though to finally have a forever horse, jumping from one horse to another gets old pretty quick.


----------



## kbjumper (Jan 22, 2012)

1) How old were you when you started? I was 6 months hen i was put on a horse with my mom, then since i could walk i rode, bareback mostly  thank god, now i have a good seat!

2) How long have you been riding? My whole life 14+ years

3) How long before your first show? A while actually, i just rode for fun and did some ultimate cowboy/girl stuff at my barn and on the trail with my sisters for as long as i can remember, for the past 5 years i have been doing a team penning/sorting/ranch hand compitetions in my community every month
and just last year i have been doing my first engish shows.

4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I have owned the same horse from birth, sadly she passed away in 2008 so i got an arab/appy applejack  but my mom has loved him so much and made him her trail horse so now im getting another horse Jaz


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

1) How old were you when you started? 
8 years old

2) How long have you been riding?
11 years

3) How long before your first show?
I started last year

4) How long before you started leasing/owning?
I've had my horse for the past 7 and a half years but didn't actually ride her until she was three, so I've been riding her for 5 years.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

1) How old were you when you started?
I got riding lessons for my 9th birthday 
2) How long have you been riding?
Almost 9 years 
3) How long before your first show?
Hasn't happened yet, though the BO is really pushing me to show this summer.
4) How long before you started leasing/owning
If there was any way that I could have afforded it, I probably would have started leasing a year or two ago.


----------



## jenainy (Oct 21, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? Seven...I think!
2) How long have you been riding? Eight years.
3) How long before your first show? About a year, but it was just a local fair.
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? Three.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? Very young, too young to have memory of it. I grew up in a horse family, my mom is a retired trainer. 

2) How long have you been riding? 30+ years

3) How long before your first show? Leadline when I was teeny tiny, on my own I showed my first small fry season at 6. 

4) How long before you started leasing/owning? Horses came before me. The first one I paid for myself, I was just shy of 15. Raised and owned dozens since.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? Too young to remember! Probably riding by myself by 4 or 5 yrs old.

2) How long have you been riding? On and off for 40 years.

3) How long before your first show? About 5 yrs old and did the barrels!! What were my parents thinking Thank goodness my horse trotted and walked the pattern!

4) How long before you started leasing/owning? Always had hand-me-down horses until 13 and got my first registered QH!


----------



## Huntergirl1127 (Jan 31, 2012)

1) How old were you when you started? 5 years old! 
2) How long have you been riding? 9 years
3) How long before your first show? I did my first jumping show when i was 6 
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I started leasing when I was 10 and bought when I was 13 
Thanks for your time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

1) How old were you when you started? 9-10 years old

2) How long have you been riding? 11 years

3) How long before your first show? I was probably between the age of 10-13. Did one show, didn't like it and didn't show again until about 5 years later.

4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I was 17 when I bought my horse.

​


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? 8 years old.
2) How long have you been riding? Around 8-9 years. But only 2 of those years count, I'm still a beginner.
3) How long before your first show? I was 17 at my first show. It was a training class, there for emotional support of one of my students.
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I started leasing at 18, owning at 19. It's been a year and 2 months that I've had him.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

1) How old were you when you started? 9

2) How long have you been riding? Rode until I was 18, had to stop because life got in the way. Started back up when I was 26, and been back at it for almost two years.

3) How long before your first show? Oh, a few months maybe? I did walk/trot equitation. 

4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I was never able to do either until an adult. I have leased for a year and a half and fell in love with one of my lease horses. I don't plan on owning until one of two things happens: Owner decides to sell, or I fall in love with another horse that makes it worth giving up that first one.


----------



## WILLMARGY (Jun 22, 2010)

1) How old were you when you started? 60

2) How long have you been riding? 2 yrs.

3) How long before your first show? Still waiting

4) How long before you started leasing/owning? 2 yrs,


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/riding-lessons-111009/#ixzz1ljUp0v48


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Just a few questions about riding lessons:
1) How old were you when you started? 44
2) How long have you been riding? 1 year
3) How long before your first show? a couple of months
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? 9 months after I started


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started?- 13, just a bit before my 14th birthday.

2) How long have you been riding?- 1 year and 7 months

3) How long before your first show?- erm, i did a in-hand show with my friends horse last year, i think it was in July. But i haven't rode in a show before, hopefully i will be entering one this September at my riding school.

4) How long before you started leasing/owning?- i've never owned or leased a horse


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

Just a few questions about riding lessons:
1) How old were you when you started? *6*
2) How long have you been riding? *16 yrs*
3) How long before your first show? *I've never showed! *
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? *My parents bought me a terror pony a year after i started lessons. *

​


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

1) How old were you when you started?
Seven

2) How long have you been riding?
Fourteen years 

3) How long before your first show?
Never!

4) How long before you started leasing/owning?
About twelve years before I got my first horse -_-


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

1) How old were you when you started? I started riding properly at 8, had my first riding lesson at 9. 
2) How long have you been riding? I've been riding for 11 years.
3) How long before your first show? Like, five months. 
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I owned before I started lessons.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

1) How old were you when you started? 15
2) How long have you been riding? about 10 years
3) How long before your first show? 7 months
4) How long before you started leasing/owning already owned a horse


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? Haha about 4
2) How long have you been riding? Since I could sit up
3) How long before your first show? My first show was when I was 7
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I got my first horse when I was 8.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

1) How old were you when you started? 13
2) How long have you been riding? 9 monthes
3) How long before your first show? Never happened yet 
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? One month
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

1) How old were you when you started? 13

2) How long have you been riding?
Almost 5 years

3) How long before your first show?
Hasn't happened yet, but i hope to do so within the next few years 

4) How long before you started leasing/owning
not yet, but will maybe next summer?

​


----------



## Mythical (Nov 23, 2011)

Just a few questions about riding lessons:
1) How old were you when you started?
_Six the first time round, then I quit aged 13 due to bullying.
The second time round, I was 23 - I really do consider it starting from scratch again; I couldn't even steer the horse, and I got a massive lecture at the end of my first lesson about how it's so dangerous to lie about how long you've been riding!
_​2) How long have you been riding?
_hmm... tough one. Altogther, about 15 years, but that's all broken up over 29 years. The longest continuous run has been 8 years, but I don't remember much of that. _​3) How long before your first show?
_My first show, was after about four years of riding. I did Equitation and Show Jumping at a local show. It was only a week after my parents started leasing my first pony though.
Second time round, about a year and again, I was thrown in the deep end after a very short time with the horse. It ended with me being asked to leave the arena because my horse was a danger to the other competitors!!.
_​4) How long before you started leasing/owning?
_Again, four years the first time round_ _(I was only 10)_ _and about nine months the second time. Both times, I was very glad I took the horse on loan, but I regret quitting lessons._​


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> Just a few questions about riding lessons:
> 1) How old were you when you started? 5 yrs old
> 2) How long have you been riding? over 50 years
> 3) How long before your first show? about 6 years (after I started riding)
> ...


^This!!!!!!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

1) How old were you when you started? - About 7 or 8 years old if you don't count pony rides at the fair 
2) How long have you been riding? About 16 years now I guess... man that makes me feel old lol
3) How long before your first show? I did a couple small local shows here and there after riding for about 5 years. I didn't show regularly until I got to college.
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? I finally convinced my parents that it wasn't "just a phase" and they got me a horse when I was about 12 so... 4-ish years after I started riding. But we had some back luck with the horse owning so 2 years later I was once again horseless. I just got my first "grown up" horse last fall.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

1) 6 
2) 19 years 
3) was in the first show when I was 12 (I think...) so 13 years ago
4) thats funny because I owned before I started with lessons, got a little pony from my parents for my 4th B-day (was lucky and grow up on a farm...)


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? 10
2) How long have you been riding? 6 Years counting this year.
3) How long before your first show? 2 years of riding
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? 3 years into riding


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

1) How old were you when you started?

5, turning 6 years old.

2) How long have you been riding?

8 Years, consitent and loving every second of it <3

3) How long before your first show?

2 years of riding once a week. I just never thought of showing. It was all for fun ... untill that first show 

4) How long before you started leasing/owning?

6 years before I finally got to own my babies <33


----------



## That One Chick (Mar 23, 2012)

1) 16 years old (I had a month or two of lessons when I was 14, but the instructor got an injury, so I didn't start back up until I found a new barn in 2011)
2) a little less than a year (10 months)
3) haven't yet been to a show.
4) not yet - still gotta get more experience, no matter how much I want that cute 15yr old horse that I "unexpectedly" found on a horses for sale website. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My answer's:

1) How old were you when you started? *4*
2) How long have you been riding? *13 years*
3) How long before your first show? *A few months*
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? *6 years*


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

*1) How old were you when you started?* I was eleven, and it was a couple of months before my twelfth birthday. 
*2) How long have you been riding?* Erm, goodness it's been about fourteen years now.
*3) How long before your first show?* My first show at the riding school (they held shows) was a year into my riding career. But my first actual show with my own horse was in 2004 or 2005 I think.
*4) How long before you started leasing/owning?* I was sixteen when I got my first horse - a green little Standardbred mare. Wasn't my best decision but she taught me a heap and I owned her for 7yrs! I had to wait until I could afford to look after my own horse - so I worked hard to get a job haha.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

1) How old were you when you started? First formal lesson was when I was 13 yrs old and been taking instruction ever since.
2) How long have you been riding? Oh great I knew you would ask that....47 yrs ok? Happy now? lol!
3) How long before your first show? I was 15 yrs old.
4) How long before you started leasing/owning? Always owned horses

Thanks for your time - No problem, I wasn't busy anyways )


----------

